# First Dose Today



## jar546 (Mar 24, 2021)

Pfizer 1st dose today.  Drove 1h40mins to get it as everything around me booked.  
Anyone else?


----------



## Joe.B (Mar 24, 2021)

First dose two weeks ago, also Pfizer. Second dose next week. Felt sore in the muscle that got stabbed (left shoulder), felt like I got punched there. No other side effects. From what I hear about the Pfizer one is that it's the second dose that gets you. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## cda (Mar 24, 2021)

Had the last Moderna end of Jan.

Amazing how the distribution system hias been not working, and how the shot centers do not seem to go with following what works..

Was Calif, last week and heard and saw some disorganization.

Tx is opening Monday 3/29 to anyone that wants it, and hear today surplus come get it, and you can go anywhere in the state you want to drive to, to get it.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 24, 2021)

First dose of Pfizer 3/12, scheduled at 5 minute intervals, got there 10 minutes early, started line exactly on time, walked out 25 minutes after scheduled time, including the required 15 minute observation period. Second already scheduled for 4/9, I should have been going back 4/2, but they say the extra time is better anyway, you have up to 42 days. Same, sore shoulder next day.


----------



## ICE (Mar 24, 2021)

Moderna last Monday.  I can now play the guitar.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 24, 2021)

Second dose Pfizer.  

Progress in Northern California.


----------



## chris kennedy (Mar 25, 2021)

Getting my second Tuesday.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm still waiting to hear from our health dept.  I'm 75 and I signed up with them the end of January.

A couple weeks ago a neighbor told us that a local pharmacy was having a clinic at a church 1/4 mile away.  I got my first shot (Moderna) March 13 and will go for my second April 10.  I hope I can ditch the @#%& mask by the end of April.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2021)

Paul Sweet said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from our health dept.  I'm 75 and I signed up with them the end of January.
> 
> A couple weeks ago a neighbor told us that a local pharmacy was having a clinic at a church 1/4 mile away.  I got my first shot (Moderna) March 13 and will go for my second April 10.  I hope I can ditch the @#%& mask by the end of April.


That is a surprise.  I had to wait a while before they opened up to my 55 age group.  It was all over 65 for a while.  Is your state not well organized?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 26, 2021)

PA has a web site with a map with dots showing where shots are available. There is so many dots that they comply cover the map and can't make sense out of it. None of the 30 or more dots I clicked on had any appointments open. After trying this site 10 times or more I gave up on it.

I was checking on 6 web sites of drug store companies everyday for months. I was awake one night at 3 AM and got an appointment right away for 4 days later at CVS. Got the 1st. shot last Sunday.


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Scheduled for second dose of Pfizer on 4/7.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 26, 2021)

Virginia's Covid response is a disaster.


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2021)

My department opened up vaccine for all employees. We are considered essential workers and I am a first responder.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2021)

ICE said:


> My department opened up vaccine for all employees. We are considered essential workers and I am a first responder.




What date???


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2021)

cda said:


> What date???


Not sure....I held off for a while just to see what was happening to the people that got it.


----------



## cda (Mar 26, 2021)

ICE said:


> Not sure....I held off for a while just to see what was happening to the people that got it.




Smart!!! I tried to, put I wanted to travel to see my Mom


----------



## Beniah Naylor (Mar 26, 2021)

ICE said:


> My department opened up vaccine for all employees. We are considered essential workers and I am a first responder.


Same, my department got vaccinated in the first round since we are part of the fire department.


----------

